# make installworld and reboot



## cgigeek (Apr 14, 2013)

Is there a way to tell if a server was indeed rebooted after a `make installworld`? (an upgrade from 8.2 to 8.3).


----------



## phoenix (Apr 14, 2013)

uptime(8)

You can also check output of `# uname -a`

Or `# more /var/run/dmesg` to check boot messages.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2013)

Also look in last(1) for 

```
boot time
shutdown time
```


----------

